

RESTful API for managing your website's images and other online assets - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/restful_api_for_managing_your_website_s_images_and_other_online_assets

======
nadavs
This blog post describes Cloudinary's new asset administration API. Using this
API you will be able to programatically browse through user uploaded images,
find specific images, delete images, delete transformations and more.

Sample code for PHP, Python, Ruby on Rails and Node.js included.

